# Баян Левша



## Sergey_Semenov (31 Янв 2012)

Есть идея купить баян Левша, который сейчас выставлен на ebay.com. Подскажите если кто знает что-нибудь об этом баяне (имеется ввиду иммено этот конкретный баян, а не баяны Левша вообще). Второй вопрос об осмотре во время покупки: с некоторыми основными рекомендациями я знаком (такими как проверка игры пианисимо, форте, компрессия, изношенность механики и т.д.), а есть-ли какие-нибудь конкретные вещи, присущие баянам Левша, которые стоит проверить перед покупкой? И ещё один вопрос: если всё в порядке, то три штуки баксов это хорошая цена (скажем, если бы он продавался в Москве)? 

Пару слов о цели приобретения. Хочу купить для моего учителя, который недавно переехал в штаты и у него сейчас нет никакого баяна. Он пенсионер, работал преподавателем ко классу баяна в Саратовском училище (а может консерватории, не помню точно). Он сказал что хочет приобрести баян когда поедет в Россию, поскольку там дешевле. Конкретно модели он не называл, но сказал что обязательно готово-выборный и с регистрами. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## kirlev (31 Янв 2012)

у меня абсолютно такой же левша. есть подключение пятого голоса в басах. в целом неплохой инструмент. только пикколка не очень звонкая. басы очень мощные. цена хорошая. я брал даже дороже. единственное надо проверять каждый голос на предмет целостности.

еще один нюанс. он тяжелый. особенно левый полукорпус. забыл упомянуть, что цельнопланочный.


----------



## faker (31 Янв 2012)

А если не секрет то почем он там?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (31 Янв 2012)

Спасибо за коментарии. 

Баян выставлен за $2999 вот ссылка:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Accordion-Button-LIEVSZA-/300657423931?pt=LH_DefaultDoma
in_0&hash=item460094363b


----------

